

How We Use Net Promoter Score (NPS) at Mural.ly - pklien
http://blog.fanexam.com/how-we-use-nps-at-murally/

======
pklien
Article on how a SaaS product measures NPS and how it uses the results within
the company. Great interview with Product Manager.

